

Mono for Android - pilif
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2011/Jan-04.html

======
ericHosick
I really like C# and I like the Android platform. Funny enough, I was hoping
something like this would be available a few days back. And here it is.

------
pilif
who'd have thought that Mono is going to be such a valuable asset for Novell.

We'll see how fast this is going to be on Android (running a VM on a VM?), but
personally, I prefer C# to Java any time.

